# Camera backpack advice......



## Insp Gadget (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking for some advice on a new backpack. We shoot weddings and I carry 2 bodies, various lenses, laptop etc. I think with all this weight that a backpack would be idea to carry, but accessing all that gear would be a pain as I would have to take the backpack off each time. 

Any suggestions on some kind of camera bag that would fit my work style?

Thanks!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 15, 2009)

The Lowepro Flipside series comes to mind for ease of use but I don't think they make one that accommodates a laptop.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2009)

The camera backpack idea is good in theory. It's great while walking through large,modern airports. It's great while hiking along a trail. But the moment you need to access the equipment, and change lenses, or get out a second body, the backpack idea falls flat on its face. Backpack=great for transporting gear, incredibly bad for working out of.

The conventional "camera bag" style camera bag lost favor once backpack and bag manufacturers realized they could market backpacks to the burgeoning crowds of photo enthusiasts, who would willingly pay $150-$390 for a backpack, instead of $50-$150 for a camera bag. The backpack style bag was influenced largely by media outlets and the profit motive; it looks so adventuresome, so cool, but is so,so big a PITA to actually work out of.

Some of the older bag makers like Domke, Tamrac, Billingham have what you need.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 15, 2009)

I've got several camera bags, including a Lowepro backpack style bag....and Derrel is right.  Backpacks are great for transporting your gear but terrible for working out of.  
The obvious problem is that you have to take it off to access your gear...but a bigger problem for me is where you put it when you do access it.  My backpack is the type where the whole front unzips and folds open.  So to fully open it, the straps are on the bottom.  So what do I do when I'm in a location where the ground is really dirty and I need to access my gear?  I don't want to put the straps in the mud so I struggle to get my gear without putting my bag down.  

With a standard bag (rectangular shape, shoulder strap) the bottom is always the bottom.  I can set the bag down in a mud puddle and only the bottom of the bag will get dirty.  I can leave the top unzipped or fully open so that I can access my gear quickly and easily, whether the bag is on my shoulder or sitting somewhere.  
Of course, caring a heavy bag on your shoulder all day is a PITA.

The sling style bags are a hybrid of shoulder bags and backpacks.  I don't own one, but they look OK for some situations.  I'm not sure if weddings is one of them though.  

My preference has been to carry one or two bodies on me (without a bag) and just stash my bags somewhere.  I carry memory cards & batteries in pockets so I don't need to run to my bag very often.


----------



## jbylake (Sep 15, 2009)

check out some of these:  Pro Backpack Photo Bag Pack Camera Video ,laptop BPL - eBay (item 150370530898 end time Sep-13-09 14:23:08 PDT)

J:mrgreen:


----------



## Insp Gadget (Sep 15, 2009)

Has anyone had experience with the Kata line of bags? I am especially interested in the KT D-3N1-30. 

Kata Navigator


----------



## RONDAL (Sep 15, 2009)

im a big fan of the crumpler $7million home.  I just picked up a Lowepro Computrekker Plus AW for days where I need EVERYTHING and can lay out the bag in front of me and work out of it.  THe Crumpler $7 and $8million homes are messenger bag style and hold a TON of stuff.  You can easily whip it around your shoulder to work out of quickly, and change lenses, but its comfy enough with its big pads that I can carry it around tokyo for 14 hours straight


----------



## Big (Sep 15, 2009)

I was actually thinking about getting the Tamrac Velocity series. For some reason the link doesn't work for the page so go to http://tamrac.com/

I looked at it in person and it was really sweet. It's used as a backpack but can be worn on your side also. Plus it holds a camera, lenses and other stuff. It is pretty deep depending on what size you get.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Sep 15, 2009)

Insp Gadget said:


> Has anyone had experience with the Kata line of bags? I am especially interested in the KT D-3N1-30.
> 
> Kata Navigator


 
Im using the 3N1-20 and I like it a lot.  In sling mode it's easy to swing the bag down and get what you need out of it.  If I'm going to be walking a while or know I'm not going to be changing lenses, I use both shoulder straps and the waist strap and it's very comfortable.


----------



## JIP (Sep 15, 2009)

I just bought the Tamrac Adventure 10 and I love it.  It does have an access problem but as a lugger it is great, there is padded space for all your camera gear plus a large top compartment for tons of other stuff.


----------



## Insp Gadget (Sep 15, 2009)

fiveoboy01 said:


> Insp Gadget said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had experience with the Kata line of bags? I am especially interested in the KT D-3N1-30.
> ...



Can you give me an idea of how much stuff you can pack in it? Can it hold 2 bodies and accessories?


----------



## ndc (Sep 16, 2009)

What ever you do dont get a slingshot bag (A bag with one shoulder strap). They are terrible, All the weight of your gear is on one of your shoulders after about 20mins your back starts to feel like there's 3 tons of bricks on your shoulder.


----------



## Insp Gadget (Sep 16, 2009)

ndc said:


> What ever you do dont get a slingshot bag (A bag with one shoulder strap). They are terrible, All the weight of your gear is on one of your shoulders after about 20mins your back starts to feel like there's 3 tons of bricks on your shoulder.



Seriously? I am ready to order one!! LOL


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Sep 16, 2009)

Insp Gadget said:


> fiveoboy01 said:
> 
> 
> > Insp Gadget said:
> ...


 
I can fit my D300 with 70-300VR attached, the other 3 lenses in my sig, and my SB900 in the top compartment, also my cell phone, P/S camera, AA batteries, and a few other misc things(TTL cord, mem cards etc).  I haven't actually tried it but I'd venture to say that you could use the top compartment for a second body and squeeze your speedlight(if you're bringing one along) in somewhere else.  

If you're concerned about room you can always go with the 30 which is bigger.  I guess it depends on what you're wanting to carry. 

Also the Kata can be a sling or backpack, I have hung it on my shoulder in sling mode for more than a couple hours several times, and it really doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## RONDAL (Sep 17, 2009)

ndc said:


> What ever you do dont get a slingshot bag (A bag with one shoulder strap). They are terrible, All the weight of your gear is on one of your shoulders after about 20mins your back starts to feel like there's 3 tons of bricks on your shoulder.


 
you've got it set up wrong then, the bag should still rest on your hip and take the weight off your shoulder.  I wear my Crumpler as a messenger back and can do it all day long no issues with tons of lenses and flashes in it


----------



## Andrew Boyd (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a Targus laptop backpack bag similar to this one which does a pretty good job. It'll hold a bunch of stuff. Like other posters have mentioned, you have to decide what you're trying to accomplish--mainly toting or mainly shooting. I wouldn't try to shoot a wedding out of this bag, but it's great when I'm shooting and need to bring along the laptop for transmitting images from the field.
I've got a post on my photo blog about camera gear to take backpacking  
you might want to check it out.
 
Andrew Boyd
TheDiscerningPhotographer


----------



## ashleykaryl (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree here with an earlier post which said that backpacks are great for transporting gear but not that good for working out of. When you know you have to walk for ten miles to reach a location take the backpack, but if you are going to be working in one location and constantly dipping in and out the bag then use a more traditional one. 

I have an old Tenba (still like new) plus a CCS that are both good location bags but 95% of the time I will take my Kata backpack and try to be organised so that I rarely need to work access the bag while on location. The Kata R-103 is my favourite overall bag and it would take your laptop plus the other equipment you mention. Very importantly it is also small enough to use as a carry on for international flights.


----------

